# Year End Tax Mailing Address?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I didn't do my year-end tax electronically this year. I filled out the forms online, then printed the results over 12-or-so pages, that I have to now mail in. Except.. I can't find a mailing address for the life of me. Any ideas?


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

Canada Revenue Agency
Tax Centre
PO Box 12072 STN A
St. John's NL A1B 3Z2

New Brunswick, Newfoundland and Labrador, Nova Scotia, Kingston, Peterborough, and St. Catharines

from the CRA website: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/contact/t1addr-e.html


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks! Not sure how missed it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Welcome to ehMac mannypwife. Your name is certainly familiar. Hope you enjoy the discussions here.


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks SINC! Can Manny borrow your sig line?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mannypwife said:


> Thanks SINC! Can Manny borrow your sig line?


Tell him to help himself!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Just be careful; that address is probably OK for you, Lars (Nova Scotia resident), but for everyone else, it depends on where you live. Don't send your Alberta return to New Brunswick, or at least, not if you expect a refund.

It even depends on which city or region of a province you live in; a partial list is here.. However, you can always deliver or mail it to any local tax office:CCRA Offices.


----------

